# UK student to SPOUSE Visa



## greatxander (May 13, 2011)

Hello To all,


Its my first time here and I hope someone can help me or give me a good advice.. I am currently on a student visa (Tier 4) valid until July 2012, my problem is my school has been suspended from the home office for months now, I never enrolled to a new school because our school said that they are still fighting for their license to be back.

I am currently in a relationship with a British passport holder originally from my home country, and we are scheduled to get married on the 25th of June. Will there be a possibility that I will get refused because my school has been suspended for long time and I did not enroll for a new one? my visa is still valid till july 2012.

I have never breached any rules and I follow the limitations of my visa specially on working hours, I just work 12 hours which I am allowed to make 20.

We have the sufficient funds, she is financially stable earning atleast GBP 50,000 PA, relationship is genuine, we have photos together, calls of almost 1hour each day since last year.

What I am afraid of is my current immigration status... Is it okey to apply through premium service (Public enquiry) or by post. I am thinking to get a solicitor but they say they will charge me 2500? 

I hope to hear any advice... thank you...


Alex


----------



## greatxander (May 13, 2011)

any help please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

greatxander said:


> Hello To all,
> 
> 
> Its my first time here and I hope someone can help me or give me a good advice.. I am currently on a student visa (Tier 4) valid until July 2012, my problem is my school has been suspended from the home office for months now, I never enrolled to a new school because our school said that they are still fighting for their license to be back.
> ...


You must comply with the requirements of your Tier 4 adult student visa, and if you haven't, it's possible your application for settlement may be refused. 
This is what the UKBA website says about your situation:

_If we suspend your education provider's Tier 4 sponsor licence while you are studying in the UK, we will not tell you that we have suspended the licence. However, if the result of the suspension is that your education provider loses its sponsor licence, we will tell you and we will reduce the length of your permission to stay. 

If your permission to stay will expire while your education provider's sponsor licence is suspended, you can apply to extend your stay provided that the education provider has already assigned a new confirmation of acceptance for studies to you. However, we will hold your application until the suspension is resolved._

UK Border Agency | Changes during your stay

So it looks likely that you are ok to apply for change in visa status following your marriage.


----------



## greatxander (May 13, 2011)

Hi Joppa, thanks for your reply... The UKBA has never sent me a letter yet that my stay will be lessened to 60 days. Fingers crossed, again thanks... Ive been to solicitors here in London seeking Advice and they charge me 70 quid for each session and after that they will help me but need to pay 2500..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

greatxander said:


> Hi Joppa, thanks for your reply... The UKBA has never sent me a letter yet that my stay will be lessened to 60 days. Fingers crossed, again thanks... Ive been to solicitors here in London seeking Advice and they charge me 70 quid for each session and after that they will help me but need to pay 2500..


Thieving b***er I say. No need to use them. Just apply for your further leave to remain after your marriage and before your student visa expires. I'd pay extra for premium service.


----------



## greatxander (May 13, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Thieving b***er I say. No need to use them. Just apply for your further leave to remain after your marriage and before your student visa expires. I'd pay extra for premium service.


im so much happy to hear your advice, thank god i found this site.. thanks again...


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Thieving b***er I say. No need to use them. Just apply for your further leave to remain after your marriage and before your student visa expires. I'd pay extra for premium service.



ya you are right joppa THIEVING B****** i feel sorry for them 
they wud make money on anything


----------



## greatxander (May 13, 2011)

So much thanks to y'all.. Now i know I shouldnt be fooled with solicitors... Ill try to apply by myself, if i get refused.. I'll go back home and apply...


----------



## greatxander (May 13, 2011)

*FLRM granted*

Thank you very much joppa... I didnt use any solicitor for my application, i just followed your advice, many thanks...


----------



## jewelfaery (Jul 20, 2011)

I do not believe you can get married while you are under another visa. Such as a student or work visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jewelfaery said:


> I do not believe you can get married while you are under another visa. Such as a student or work visa.


You can now get married under most visas, even as a visitor (though register office may refuse to accept your application to marry), since the abolition of certificate of approval. But then you must leave the country. To settle in UK afterwards without first returning home, you need to be on certain visas that allow 'switching'. Both those on student visa (if it's longer than 6 months) and Tier 1 or 2 work visa are eligible, for example, but a tourist or those on youth mobility scheme (working holiday) cannot.


----------



## jewelfaery (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you, that's really good info to know . The reason I got confused was because I saw this on the UKBA site it says that if you have a student visa or whatnot you cannot switch into the Fiancee category. Thank you for clarifying this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jewelfaery said:


> Thank you, that's really good info to know . The reason I got confused was because I saw this on the UKBA site it says that if you have a student visa or whatnot you cannot switch into the Fiancee category. Thank you for clarifying this


Your student visa must be for longer than 6 months in order to switch to another category.


----------

